# Aggieland Goat camp tomorrow



## jcarr492 (May 3, 2011)

We are headed to Aggieland Goat Camp for the weekend tomorrow in College Station Tx. For anyone that has been...what are musts we need to be sure to bring? Here's whats on our list so far:
bag chairs
blanket
fan
extension cord
snacks/water
lysol


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

I guess it is too late for your question. We went a couple of years ago and there was 100x the information we could absorb. It was excellent. At the time were only into breeders so a lot of info was lost on us, but now we are into market as well. 

So, how was it?


----------



## jcarr492 (May 3, 2011)

It was AWESOME!!!! If anyone has never been...GO if u get the chance. My son learned so much and looks 150% better in his handling and showmanship already after one weekend. Still a lot to learn and practice on..but we feel so much more confident now, and so does he and it shows now in his handling. Information overload so bring a spiral and take lots of notes!!! Here are pics of my son, a before pic from last year to how he looks after this weekend.


----------

